

Teaching: The OS Divide - adito
http://therealkatie.net/blog/2013/nov/4/teaching-os-divide/

======
gshubert17
Exactly. When my high school switched from Windows to Linux a number of years
ago, I didn't have to change the way I taught office software, computer
fluency, or programming, because I wanted to be "operating-system agnostic".
I'm glad that students have different systems at home than at school; that
gives us openings to talk about their distinctions and how they make a
difference.

These days, some students are using Google Docs for their papers and other
work. They don't care what OS they're using.

